# Memostar stem wanted



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

*Memostar stem wanted*


View Advert


i know its a long shot but anyone know where i can get any memostar spares from? the winding stem is snapped any help appreciated




*Advertiser*

Jonmarkel



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

